# Tabelle scrollen Titel nicht



## JesusFreak777 (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

bin mir unsicher ob ich im richtigen Forum bin,... aber die PHPler wissen doch fast alles 

ich möchte gerne eine Tabelle scrollen, der Titel (oberste Tabellenzeile) soll aber stehen bleiben,...

klar,... ich könnte einfach 2 DIV´s machen und das untere (Overflow Auto) mit den Daten das obere mit den Titel.
Doch leider geht das nicht ganz so einfach,... meine Spalten sind variabel jeh nach Bildschirmgröße und Textinhalt,... bei manchen habe ich eine maxbreite,...

jetzt wollte ich mal Fragen ob es dafür eine Lösung gibt, in Excel z.B. ist das ja einfach eine Funktion. Oder ob ich mir das selber Basteln muss,... wenn ja, kann mir jemand nen Lösungsansatz geben?

mit JS kann ich die Spaltenbreite nach ID ermitteln und nach ID setzen,... aber das ist eine JS Lösung die ohne JS Versagt (notfalls besser als nichts, aber "unschön")

Danke für eure mühe


----------



## Yaslaw (22. Februar 2011)

wir PHPler wissen zwar viel. Trotzdem ist das im PHP-Forum total falsch.
Habs ins HTML/XHTML-Forum verschoben


----------



## JesusFreak777 (22. Februar 2011)

hi,

danke fürs verschieben,...

hat keiner ne idee?
wäre es Recourcenlastig zweimal die selbe Tabelle zu spornen, nur bei der einen alles außer dem Titel verstecken und bei der anderen nur den Titel?


----------

